# ls xj2025 broken axle



## swannymh (10 mo ago)

Right rear axle snapped in half !! 

Look at the photos and tell me if you believe as I do that the axle was faulty from the beginning ,,,,see the smooth area and then the tear.

Worst part about it, There are no axles to be found !!

It is supposedly under warranty but with no axles anywhere what good is a warranty.


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

Tractor looks pretty flogged to me (at least the pictures depict that). I'd say from what I can see, it's hard use. Like the rusty rim in the first picture, or all the rust in the second picture, sure gives the appearance of poor care. Good luck on parts, no dealer has them presently that I know of. Might be bad heat treat but irregardless, no parts mean no tractor.


----------



## swannymh (10 mo ago)

SidecarFlip said:


> Tractor looks pretty flogged to me (at least the pictures depict that). I'd say from what I can see, it's hard use. Like the rusty rim in the first picture, or all the rust in the second picture, sure gives the appearance of poor care. Good luck on parts, no dealer has them presently that I know of. Might be bad heat treat but irregardless, no parts mean no tractor.


That is the red dirt from where we live....I service and lubricate of this tractor religiously


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

swannymh said:


> That is the red dirt from where we live....I service and lubricate of this tractor religiously


Seems parts are tough to find everywhere. Have you tried a search in Canada? It's a long shot, but who knows. It's a tough position to be in when you may have a warranty issue with that axle.


----------



## swannymh (10 mo ago)

pogobill said:


> Seems parts are tough to find everywhere. Have you tried a search in Canada? It's a long shot, but who knows. It's a tough position to be in when you may have a warranty issue with that axle.


I will certainly check !! Thanks


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

The smooth area of the axle shows this has been fatiguing over a period of time until the last roughly quarter that was still hanging together finally snapped off.

Your last hope would be to find a good machine shop that would center drill both axle pieces and make a pin to pin both pieces together, machine taper both damaged ends and set up in the lathe and then weld together, I had a mate that owned a machine shop and he was a whiz at cutting and shutting drive axles to fit cut and shut rear diff housings that he also did for drag cars.

Who makes the LS model, what would be wrong emailing the factory in the country of manufacture to find out if they have axles?, would be up to the dealer then to bring it over for you.


----------



## swannymh (10 mo ago)

FredM said:


> The smooth area of the axle shows this has been fatiguing over a period of time until the last roughly quarter that was still hanging together finally snapped off.
> 
> Your last hope would be to find a good machine shop that would center drill both axle pieces and make a pin to pin both pieces together, machine taper both damaged ends and set up in the lathe and then weld together, I had a mate that owned a machine shop and he was a whiz at cutting and shutting drive axles to fit cut and shut rear diff housings that he also did for drag cars.
> 
> Who makes the LS model, what would be wrong emailing the factory in the country of manufacture to find out if they have axles?, would be up to the dealer then to bring it over for you.


I agree that the axle looks like it has either been some time like that until it just gave way, I will look into having it repaired at a last cause but of course would rather a new replacement axle.

I have been in contact with the manufacturer ( LS ) and although they are trying to find an axle it seems my efforts are more driven as it's my tractor and me who needs it. 

I have found a couple of axles that are supposed cross referenced parts am hopefully will learn more today. Just sad that some dealers are more worried about getting their tractors out the door and forgetting who you are than keeping a good customer with good service......go figure.

Will pass on what ever information I find and resolve to get me running again.


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

Good luck with your endeavors, a new axle would be preferable, but my suggestion is feasible to repair the axle.

It always seems to be the right rear axle that breaks, has this rear wheel done a lot of uncontrolled spinning ?, from experience, a David Brown 1210 tractor that I looked after at my work during the 70's that had a FEL mounted and being gear drive, this tractor would always break the right rear drive wheel and whilst slipping would judder like nothing when trying to fill the bucket, with the result, 2 right side axles were broken over a period of time, the operators were prisoners, so didn't give a damn, so I am just curious if your tractor had a lot of wheel slip, there has to be a reason for the axle to break.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Turning sharp on hard ground with the front wheel assist on (4 wheel drive) can cause the wheels to bind.
As far as FredM's suggestion, I had an output shaft on a skidder transmission twist off in a remote bush camp. The mechanic I had took the shaft out and did what FredM suggested... he didn't have the facilities to dowel pin it, but he did grind the broken ends to a point and then built up the shaft, welding it braced on a vise with a chuck of angle iron. Put the shaft back in and it stayed in for the duration of the job. The new output shaft sat on the shelf as a spare... It's probably still there!


----------



## swannymh (10 mo ago)

pogobill said:


> Turning sharp on hard ground with the front wheel assist on (4 wheel drive) can cause the wheels to bind.
> As far as FredM's suggestion, I had an output shaft on a skidder transmission twist off in a remote bush camp. The mechanic I had took the shaft out and did what FredM suggested... he didn't have the facilities to dowel pin it, but he did grind the broken ends to a point and then built up the shaft, welding it braced on a vise with a chuck of angle iron. Put the shaft back in and it stayed in for the duration of the job. The new output shaft sat on the shelf as a spare... It's probably still there!


For what it's worth,,,I will probably have to have this axle welded and hope it works 

LS Tractor won't even answer the phone and my local dealer says they only service and won't represent the manufacturer.

BOTH are worthless....DO NOT by an LS tractor


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

swannymh said:


> .DO NOT by an LS tractor


Pretty crass statement. I suspect your failure isn't that common or you'd be reading about it all over the Net and you are the only victim I've ever read about.

If it was mine, I'd pull the stub out of the rear end and the broken off section, chuck up each piece in a lathe face off the ends of each enough to drill and insert a dowel for alignment and build up the joined parts with mild steel welding rod until proud of the original diameter and then turn it back to the correct diameter and call it good. Not all that difficult actually. The one thing you don't want to do is try to build it up all at once or you'll ruin the temper in the axle. Isn't LS a Korean make.


----------



## swannymh (10 mo ago)

Your probably right, This tractor has been good other than the three warranty claims that the dealer did nothing about and I had to drive hours each direction for the parts I had to replace myself from another dealer. And the parts I have ordered from my local dealer that they never do order and end up driving for hours to get them from another.
There are if you go to other forums a few others that have had this issue, one still has the tractor at the dealer waiting on the axle. My biggest issue is that LS makes this tractor under other name brands which use this same part but will not honor the warranty using this part because it is not labeled under their part number, not sure why but so.
I have offered to do the repair myself if they will get the part but they will not cross reference the correct part number as well then the warranty will be void for the tractor.

Your right I will probably have to piece the axle back together and call it good on my own.

Just gets me that a company will sell an item but not stand behind it


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

I've often said that buying from a dealer who don't take care of you in an expeditious manner always leaves a bad taste on your mouth. Why I researched all the dealers around here before settling on a Kubota dealer that I've done business with (and bought many tractors from) over the years. I forgot to include in my analogy of repairing it that whomever does the repair will have to taper cut the ends to allow for the welding to build the shaft back up. Not a complex procedure. In fact I could do it in my shop in a day. The one thing I have to emphasize again is when building up the axle shaft, care must be taken not to destroy the heat treat in the joined sections when welding.

Not knowing the internal mechanical makeup of the broken part still in the rear case, I would assume that the axle is retained by an external snap ring and thrust bearing. If properly executed, the welded axle will be as strong as the part before it was broken.


----------



## swannymh (10 mo ago)

SidecarFlip said:


> I've often said that buying from a dealer who don't take care of you in an expeditious manner always leaves a bad taste on your mouth. Why I researched all the dealers around here before settling on a Kubota dealer that I've done business with (and bought many tractors from) over the years. I forgot to include in my analogy of repairing it that whomever does the repair will have to taper cut the ends to allow for the welding to build the shaft back up. Not a complex procedure. In fact I could do it in my shop in a day. The one thing I have to emphasize again is when building up the axle shaft, care must be taken not to destroy the heat treat in the joined sections when welding.
> 
> Not knowing the internal mechanical makeup of the broken part still in the rear case, I would assume that the axle is retained by an external snap ring and thrust bearing. If properly executed, the welded axle will be as strong as the part before it was broken.


Thanks for the input, If I get no warranty input before weeks end I will be doing exactly the weld method.


----------



## LouNY (Dec 15, 2016)

What model New Holland would cross to your LS?
Figure that out and call a NH dealer and see if an axle is available.
Also if your local dealer is not responsive try a different dealer, just requesting an axle and price and availability.
Not complaining about LS or mentioning warranty just to see if an axle can be purchased.
If completely back ordered and unavailable then get started on repairing yours and waiting for a replacement under warranty when it becomes available.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

I think LS imported New Holland tractors for resale in South Korea. I think a better match may be Mitsubishi as the LS was associated with this brand of tractor.


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

All I can say is, I'm glad that Kubota is Kubota (or at least for the last 2 decades+ they are). Hard to track what is compatible and what isn't I'd say.

I believe way back when, when Kubota had dealings with Grey Market units, that wasn't the case but once they got established, all that ended, well sort of. The engine in my wife's GS 850 side by side is a Subaru, but Kubota has purchased the entire engine line from them and brought all the tooling and machinery in house, so now the Subaru engine is Kubota built.


----------



## LouNY (Dec 15, 2016)

pogobill said:


> I think LS imported New Holland tractors for resale in South Korea. I think a better match may be Mitsubishi as the LS was associated with this brand of tractor.


It's my understanding that all the newer small New Holland tractors where/are built by LS.
I know that a few of the ones that I have looked at had a tag on them built by LS.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Thanks LouNY. I guess I didn't dig deep enough, or read some old news!


----------

